# Day trip or overnight. Seattle to Victoria



## fillde (May 17, 2012)

Presently Living Social has a round trip special-Seattle to Victoria for half price on the Victoria Clipper. We are staying in Seattle for 4 days in July prior to heading out to Hawaii. 

Having never been to Seattle or Victoria, I wonder if anyone has an opinion on taking up this offer. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Karen G (May 17, 2012)

Sounds like a great deal. I'd recommend it.  Staying overnight would be fun and allow you to see more of Victoria. Be sure to go to Buchart Gardens. You can easily explore Seattle in two days.


----------



## Passepartout (May 17, 2012)

I'd make an overnighter of it. Incidentally Butchart Garden tix are 24 hour admission, not a calendar day. So you can go the evening of arrival then again daytime next day- if great gardens is your thing. Victoria is wonderful and you can fill whatever time you have available.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (May 17, 2012)

I just looked at the Victoria Clipper schedule and it would be possible to do it as a daytrip.  You can add on the tour of Butchart Gardens--not to be missed! It would be a long day but you can always relax on the boat and it does stay light for a long time in the Northwest in the summer.


----------

